# Croft Riding Centre Reviews/experiences???



## Bambi2708 (10 August 2018)

Hi all, 

Has anyone that is an intermediate-experienced rider rode recently or regularly at croft riding school in Warrington off Spring Lane...  Do they have horses and instructors for more advanced riding?

Thanks


----------



## embu (7 September 2018)

I was recently chatting to a lady about this as I used to go years ago. She said Cheshire Riding School was better... and another one near Delamere Forest


----------



## Bambi2708 (8 September 2018)

embu said:



			I was recently chatting to a lady about this as I used to go years ago. She said Cheshire Riding School was better... and another one near Delamere Forest
		
Click to expand...

Yeah Cheshire riding school is great! thats where i currently ride... the problem is that it takes me an hour to drive there and back over 3 motorways and costs £30 for a private lesson.  Croft is only 15mins away and would be saving me £7 a week on lessons which adds up to a lot over a month!
I get that its not all about money but with the petrol costs and weekly fee it has accumulated to a lot of money.


----------



## mairiwick (10 September 2018)

The one near Delamere will be Willington Hall - it is very good but I assume if CRS is too far then Willington will also be a stretch.


----------



## Bambi2708 (10 September 2018)

mairiwick said:



			The one near Delamere will be Willington Hall - it is very good but I assume if CRS is too far then Willington will also be a stretch.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, thanks for the recommendation, unfortunately that would take me 2 hours to get there and back! It seems there isn't much to offer in my local area for good riding!


----------



## eahotson (17 September 2018)

You could look at Bold Heath riding school.They have some intermediate instructors who also compete and very good facilities.


----------



## MrSmith (17 September 2018)

Have you considered Eccleston Equestrian Centre? They're pretty good.


----------



## OrangeAndLemon (22 September 2018)

I've ridden at Cheshire Riding School and Willington Hall.  Both are exceptional and I used to drive over an hour there for monthly lessons. IMHO Willington is better for dressage and dressage schoolmasters while CRS train from pony club through to the highest BHS instructor exams, with the horse's to deliver. CRS even have youngsters so the staff learn how to look after and bring on youngstock.


----------

